# Breakfast Fattie on the Hasty Bake



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

I wanted to see how the Hasty Bake would handle a breakfast fattie. I make these a lot on my other smokers but this is the first attempt on the Hasty Bake Gourmet.  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2011/06/fried-potato-and-smoked-ham-fattie-on.html

I make my sausage, rolled it out inside of a one gallon baggie,
then the filling of fried potatoes, minced onions, jalapeno, cubed ham, cheese and seasonings..



Filled my fattie piston with the stuffing..then let it chill for an hour.







wrapped in a bacon weave and sprinkled with cracked black pepper..






I set the hot coal rack to the "bake" level and left the fattie on the top rack with a drip pan underneath..


Pulled when the fattie reached an internal temperature of 165... I was happy with the crispness of the bacon at this point.








The fried potato and ham stuffed fattie on a toasted english muffin, topped with a poached egg and drizzled with hollandaise..

Hollandaise sauce...  http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2007/12/making-hollandaise-sauce.html  







Thanks for looking!

/ message  sig


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Dang it. That looks amazing. It is only 6AM here and you already have me licking the screen and drooling on the keyboard.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Oh Dang it. That looks amazing. It is only 6AM here and you already have me licking the screen and drooling on the keyboard.


Thanks Friend.


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 22, 2011)

cowgirl said:


> Thanks Friend.


Just checked the map and it is  only 23 hours from here  to there. Hmmmm LOL


----------



## cycletrash (Jun 22, 2011)

Now i am so hungary.... nice job


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> Just checked the map and it is  only 23 hours from here  to there. Hmmmm LOL


hahaha... I'll save a plate full for ya!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

cycletrash said:


> Now i am so hungary.... nice job


Thank you Cycletrash!!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks delicious! The fattie piston is way cool!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks Terry and Al!!

The piston is easy to put together and kinda fun to use.


----------



## meateater (Jun 22, 2011)

Road trip to Cowgirls place, who's in?


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

meateater said:


> Road trip to Cowgirls place, who's in?


lol Bring beer and lawn chairs!!


----------



## michael ark (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

A fattie piston?  If it isn't Alton Brown or Nepas, it must be cowgirl!

Beautiful fattie.  Excellent touch with the Hollandaise. Cookbook pics as always.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## darkmoondreamer (Jun 22, 2011)

I love it! I found cowgirl's blog on the web and made myself a fattie piston per her instructions. Wouldn't do it any other way now!


----------



## big twig (Jun 22, 2011)

WOW! That looks amazing...breakfast fatty eggs benedict. I love eggs benedict and now I must try it with a fatty. Thank you for sharing this masterpiece.... and the pictures....WOW!


----------



## rp ribking (Jun 22, 2011)

Your a Pro at fattie makin'. Looks delish, thanks for the piston info.


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 22, 2011)

As always a great cook and wonderful pics!!

  You rock!!

   Craig


----------



## czarcastic (Jun 22, 2011)

I really gotta compliment your picture-taking and plating (presentation).  Not only do your descriptions SOUND delicious, but your photos are always top-notch, making your posts so enjoyable to read.  

Great job (once again!)


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 22, 2011)

Czarcastic said:


> I really gotta compliment your picture-taking and plating (presentation).  Not only do your descriptions SOUND delicious, but your photos are always top-notch, making your posts so enjoyable to read.
> 
> Great job (once again!)


You might want to visit her blog Czar...http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/

    Craig


----------



## venture (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, we are so used to that from her that we just expect it now.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks so much Michael and Merv!


darkmoondreamer said:


> I love it! I found cowgirl's blog on the web and made myself a fattie piston per her instructions. Wouldn't do it any other way now!


Darkmoondreamer I'm glad the instructions were helpful to you. Thanks for stopping by my blog too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 

Thank you Big Twig!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 


rp RibKing said:


> Your a Pro at fattie makin'. Looks delish, thanks for the piston info.


Rib King thanks!!  The piston info is on my blog also in the wiki or info system here. They are fun to use. :)
 




Czarcastic said:


> I really gotta compliment your picture-taking and plating (presentation).  Not only do your descriptions SOUND delicious, but your photos are always top-notch, making your posts so enjoyable to read.
> 
> Great job (once again!)


Thank you so much Czarcastic! I apprecate you kind comments. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You've made my day. :)

Craig Thanks!! Wish I could give you a hug for that. :)

lol Merv  Thanks!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 22, 2011)

Very neatly done!!

Your weaves are always so perfect !!

Thanks for the views,

Bear


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you Bearcarver!


----------

